# To keep the animals water dish from freezing



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok got this one from one of my buddies at the retirement home

He said back the 40s they would bury a 6" or 8" pipe about 7 or 8 feet straight down into the ground.
Only leave 3 or 4 inches above the ground. The temperature at the bottom of the pipe will be about 55 degrees.
place the water dish on top of the pipe. Heat rises so the air that's 55 will rise to the top of the pipe
and keep the water dish warm enough to keep it from freezing.

Man that's a really old school trick. Do you think that would work? 
alternative energry?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Once again @budgetprepp-n, I commend you for always thinking outside the box.
I have no issues, and, if a "man of his word" told you, Id believe him


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Geothermal thinking. Sounds like it would work. It is below the frostline. I think I would tack on a few more feet for my climate zone. Is it an empty pipe, or is that filled with water too?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have heard this idea is good for storing things too. I used to go to the beach, black garbage bag, ice and beer. I would bury it about 2 feet down, keeping bag top out so you could reach down into bag. Stuff stayed cold all day long..
I have also heard people use glycol fluid in the midwest in a underground tank, 5 -10 feet down.. And with hoses going through their floor boards, it keeps the floor warm during winter with a little 1/2 hp motor to keep fluid moving..


----------

